
The Man Who Was Hollywood (1989) - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/1989/03/26/books/the-man-who-was-hollywood.html
======
brownbat
At one point it says Goldwyn's story tells you more about America than
anything Goldwyn produced.

What sounds like a cheap shot really lands, I'd easily watch a biopic about
his escape from Europe, early work in a trade, dealing with prejudice, unusual
interactions with Joe Kennedy and Richard Nixon, and massive personal failings
with family and women.

This is a long read but I'm glad I took the time.

It's a beautifully complex portrait of a man in a period we aren't often
honest enough about.

